# Find out what Web sites know about you



## Sly Fox

When you browse the Web, you reveal sensitive information about yourself. Sites can see what sites you've visited. They know what social networks you belong to. They even know where you are located.

Please Read More
http://privacycheck.komando.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Sly Fox, I felt good though, they didn't know very much at all about me.  Maybe because I don't belong to social networks like Facebook, Twitter or MySpace...didn't clear my cookies recently either...so all is well.


----------



## Warrigal

I am a woman of mystery, apparently.
Only my computer is identified.
I do keep my privacy setting fairly high and
I clear cookies and shred temporary files from time to time.


----------



## maxHR

Not much on me either, they have the country and state, city is wrong, and they did not pick up my visits to facebook. The NSA do way better than that....:rofl:


----------



## Pam

The know bugger all about me too. Wrong location. Didn't pick up on Facebook visits and I'm never off there..... lol


----------



## Bee

Ditto for me too Pam......wrong location and no Face Book visits.........if only they knew.:wink-new:


----------



## Blossom

All ok for me too.


----------



## Jillaroo

Nothing for me either


----------



## Jillaroo

Nothing for me either


----------



## GDAD

I'm a secret too:  Thanks SLYFOX


----------



## Diwundrin

Call me paranoid but does anyone else wonder if that site itself isn't gathering info on whoever clicks it??  Yeah, just paranoid. ... but...? :uncomfortableness:

Let me know if the spam rate increases.


----------



## Jillaroo

_The thought did cross my mind after i did it, hope not  _


----------



## That Guy

The FBI knows about me . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> The FBI knows about me . . .



They probably already have a wing in their proposed new site in Springfield, VA named after me.

Sly Fox's site returned a negative for me also, but I also keep my privacy settings high. I DID notice a few black helicopters over my backyard after clicking the link, though ...


----------



## Jillaroo

_Funny you should mention that , i spotted a few hovering over my place too    _


----------



## Diwundrin

They fly over here all the time, only saw one black one though. 
 They're usually just looking for the last clown who thought rock fishing in heavy seas was a good idea.

..... but then again....  cue XFiles theme. :distrust:


----------



## Sly Fox

Diwundrin said:


> Call me paranoid but does anyone else wonder if that site itself isn't gathering info on whoever clicks it??  Yeah, just paranoid. ... but...? :uncomfortableness:
> 
> Let me know if the spam rate increases.



Totally Wrong, YOU Failed to read the entire site, below where you clicked.  We are not gathering the information that is displayed. It is simply to show you what the Web knows about you.


----------



## Sly Fox

SifuPhil said:


> They probably already have a wing in their proposed new site in Springfield, VA named after me.
> 
> Sly Fox's site returned a negative for me also, but I also keep my privacy settings high. I DID notice a few black helicopters over my backyard after clicking the link, though ...



Did these guys show up yet at your front door?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sly Fox said:


> Totally Wrong, YOU Failed to read the entire site, below where you clicked.  We are not gathering the information that is displayed. It is simply to show you what the Web knows about you.



That's if we trust the "WE" that are not gathering the information Sly Fox, lol!   Luckily I've listened to Kim Komando for years now on the radio, and I think she IS the "Digital Goddess", as has all of our best interests at heart.


----------



## Anne

Hmm...not much for me, either, not even facebook.



But why is that van sitting out there on the road???


----------



## Sly Fox

SeaBreeze said:


> That's if we trust the "WE" that are not gathering the information Sly Fox, lol!   Luckily I've listened to Kim Komando for years now on the radio, and I think she IS the "Digital Goddess", as has all of our best interests at heart.



I would NEVER ever post anything that is NOT LEGAL.  I trust Kim Komando site more then I would trust any other site.


----------



## Sly Fox

That Guy said:


> The FBI knows about me . . .


----------



## Diwundrin

Bit tetchy there Sly Fox.  We in the nether regions of the planet have never heard of Kim Komando.  Sounds like an action figure to us.  
Anyone travelling under the moniker Sly Fox seems to be a bit precious getting outraged at anyone having a joke about the veracity of a source too....  but hey, not the first time anyone has missed the irony in a comment of mine.  I've survived.


----------



## SifuPhil

Sly Fox said:


> Did these guys show up yet at your front door?View attachment 1189



Yes, they did - quite a few of them, in fact. As if they were multiplying or something.

Luckily, I know kung-fu. Some guy named Morphinus taught me. layful:


----------



## Sly Fox

Diwundrin said:


> Bit tetchy there Sly Fox.  We in the nether regions of the planet have never heard of Kim Komando.  Sounds like an action figure to us.
> Anyone travelling under the moniker Sly Fox seems to be a bit precious getting outraged at anyone having a joke about the veracity of a source too....  but hey, not the first time anyone has missed the irony in a comment of mine.  I've survived.



If you do not like my links, then do not look at them.


----------



## Diwundrin

I didn't.   I'm paranoid, remember? :glee:


----------



## Sly Fox

Diwundrin said:


> I didn't.   I'm paranoid, remember? :glee:



Paranoid with an attitude.  Stay down there, as you will never make it in this country.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Diwundrin said:


> Bit tetchy there Sly Fox.  We in the nether regions of the planet have never heard of Kim Komando.  Sounds like an action figure to us.
> Anyone travelling under the moniker Sly Fox seems to be a bit precious getting outraged at anyone having a joke about the veracity of a source too....  but hey, not the first time anyone has missed the irony in a comment of mine.  I've survived.



I hear what you're saying Diwundrin, and if I didn't know of Kim Komando, I'd feel the same way.  Can relate to your take on things and sense of humor! 



Sly Fox said:


> Paranoid with an attitude.  Stay down there, as you will never make it in this country.



With all due respect Sly Fox, you won't make it far in the United States with *your *attitude either!   Although we appreciate any valuable information you may provide,  lighten up...it will do you a world of good.


----------



## Sly Fox

SeaBreeze said:


> I hear what you're saying Diwundrin, and if I didn't know of Kim Komando, I'd feel the same way.  Can relate to your take on things and sense of humor!
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect Sly Fox, you won't make it far in the United States with *your *attitude either!   Although we appreciate any valuable information you may provide,  lighten up...it will do you a world of good.



Excuse me, who the heck you think you are. I am a born citizen in this country.  No wonder this country is in trouble, with people like you living here milking the system.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sly Fox said:


> Excuse me, who the heck you think you are. I am a born citizen in this country.  No wonder this country is in trouble, with people like you living here milking the system.



My dear Sly Fox...life is too short for these senseless arguments.  IMO, you are quite judgmental of others, and I have enough life experience to advise you that an attitude such as yours, will get you nowhere, whether in America or elsewhere! 

I was born and raise in the USA, and so were my parents.  I have *NEVER *milked the system whatsoever...and I *DO *take offense that you are so bold to suggest that!   I was working at the age of 16, part-time while still in high school, and have worked a full-time job and paid all my taxes, and lived an exemplary life as as adult in the United States of America. 

 Unfortunately, characters like yourself, detract from *any *forums, whether American or otherwise.  Sounds to me that you need to keep your prejudicial opinions in check, or you will not last at all in this forum.  If this country is in trouble, it's because of people like yourself!


----------



## Sly Fox

SeaBreeze said:


> My dear Sly Fox...life is too short for these senseless arguments.  IMO, you are quite judgmental of others, and I have enough life experience to advise you that an attitude such as yours, will get you nowhere, whether in America or elsewhere!
> 
> I was born and raise in the USA, and so were my parents.  I have *NEVER *milked the system whatsoever...and I *DO *take offense that you are so bold to suggest that!   I was working at the age of 16, part-time while still in high school, and have worked a full-time job and paid all my taxes, and lived an exemplary life as as adult in the United States of America.
> 
> Unfortunately, characters like yourself, detract from *any *forums, whether American or otherwise.  Sounds to me that you need to keep your prejudicial opinions in check, or you will not last at all in this forum.  If this country is in trouble, it's because of people like yourself!



I too was working at the age of 16, part-time while still in high school,  and have worked a full-time job and paid all my taxes, and lived an  exemplary life as as adult in the United States of America.  If I get banned so will you, posting your site Pet Forums, where it states NO Ads allowed on this forum.  Continue to threaten me and I will take further action.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sly Fox said:


> I too was working at the age of 16, part-time while still in high school,  and have worked a full-time job and paid all my taxes, and lived an  exemplary life as as adult in the United States of America.  If I get banned so will you, posting your site Pet Forums, where it states NO Ads allowed on this forum.  Continue to threaten me and I will take further action.



Go for it!!  I wasn't accusing YOU of milking the system! Are you so worried about being banned?


----------



## Anne

.....I rather wondered why he suddenly appeared, offering all the 'help'.   


Seabreeze, you could never be banned.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Never say never Anne, lol!   But thanks for your support, and kudos for your keen eye!


----------



## Anne

SeaBreeze said:


> Never say never Anne, lol!   But thanks for your support, and kudos for your keen eye!



Well, if you're going, then it looks bad for a whole lot of us!!  :rofl:


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> I DID notice a few black helicopters over my backyard after clicking the link, though ...



I've hated helicopters ever since Uncle Sham had me ridin' around in 'em scarred to death of getting killed.  Every time one flys overhead, I flip 'em the good ol' bird.


----------



## That Guy

Oh, Sly . . .   What set you off?  Banned?  You blew it, buddy.  I liked having another vet around who shared a similar experience.  When I came home, I said I would always give a vet a break.  Over the years, I've realized that some of 'em were people I probably wouldn't have like had we served together.  But, we're still brothers and I feel bad he lost it and disappeared.


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> Oh, Sly . . .   What set you off?  Banned?  You blew it, buddy.  I liked having another vet around who shared a similar experience.  When I came home, I said I would always give a vet a break.  Over the years, I've realized that some of 'em were people I probably wouldn't have like had we served together.  But, we're still brothers and I feel bad he lost it and disappeared.



Don't know what happened there, That Guy, but if he was a vet, I'll surely give him a break...might have just had a very bad day, or bad times lately.

And, I want to say *Thank you* for serving our country, also.  I've no idea what hell you've been through in doing so, but we do appreciate your actions.   My brother-in-law was in Vietnam also.  I know he doesn't want to talk about it, so I don't ask.  There is no way I know of we can really ever show our appreciation and gratitude to all of you veterans.


----------



## SeaSparkle

That Guy said:


> Oh, Sly . . .   What set you off?  Banned?  You blew it, buddy.  I liked having another vet around who shared a similar experience.  When I came home, I said I would always give a vet a break.  Over the years, I've realized that some of 'em were people I probably wouldn't have like had we served together.  But, we're still brothers and I feel bad he lost it and disappeared.



Oh but we never truly know what lurks behind a screen name :magnify:especially one pimpin' a link..

C'mere. Let's makeout :couple_inlove:


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> My brother-in-law was in Vietnam also.  I know he doesn't want to talk about it, so I don't ask.  There is no way I know of we can really ever show our appreciation and gratitude to all of you veterans.



May I suggest that if and when he ever mentions anything at anytime that you listen.


----------



## MercyL

Well they proved that they know what time it is, here. but that is all. I tried Googling myself, a while back, and they have absolutely nothing, and I take steps to make sure it stays that way, so I'm feeling pretty secure!

How many here look through EFF, AKA Electronic Frontier Foundation? They have a section explaining how to get your information removed.

I suppose Carlos Danger has already looked around to have his information removed, but it would be fun to send him a little note so he can have his photos removed!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil




----------



## GDAD

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 1708




I have to wear the hats the other way round!:lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Now now Gdad enough of that bragging  :magnify:_  :lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## terra

Meanwhile... back to the topic of this thread.  

There's a freebie known as "Do Not Track Me" from Abine.  It integrates into most browsers and silently weeds out the baddies and blocks them from tracking you.
  Also an updated version known as "Do Not Track Plus" from Abine as well.

It's not a silver bullet but can stop most of the trackers.

 /www.abine.com/dntdetail.php

Here's screenshot of the "Do Not Track Plus" window when I open it.  
 I've been using it for a year or so... as you can see, the total number of blocked trackers is a staggering 76,468.   It shows also the number of blocked trackers on "SeniorForums" as 2 and also discloses the name of them.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I have been using it terra ever since you told me about it on SHS_


----------



## terra

Good girl Jill.... go to the top of the class.


----------



## That Guy

"Do Not Track Me" . . . ?  heh, heh, heh... :bashcomp:


----------



## SifuPhil

So by blocking the two Google cookies for SeniorForums.com, are you also _not_ registering as a "hit" or a visitor here? I'm not yet sure how that works - whether the cookie (or the lack of it) would make you invisible.

If so then it does a disservice to the forum ...


----------



## terra

hmmm,.. are you implying that this is snake oil ? 
  Don't take my word for it.... read about it here:  http://download.cnet.com/DoNotTrackMe-for-Firefox/3000-11745_4-75653399.html

I 'm also not implying that it does a disservice to any forum.... just stating the facts Phil.


----------

